
Show HN: Learn Rust building a toy Jira clone - LukeMathWalker
https://github.com/LukeMathWalker/build-your-own-jira-with-rust
======
srirangr
This is amazing! I'm hooked already. I'm going to tell people to use this to
learn Rust. Great job guys!

